# Problème coupure partage à domicile



## lsr (9 Avril 2012)

Hello à tous

J'ai un problème sur mon Apple TV 3: le partage à domicile est bien créé, dans le sens ou sur l'ATV3 je vois ce qu'il y a sur mon pc: films, musiques.
Le soucis, c'est que lorsque je demande à l'ATV de regarder tel vidéo, cela fonctionne quelques minutes et ensuite je me retrouve à l'écran d'accueil, avec le partage à domicile qui semble désactivé (en tout cas, je ne vois plus mon ordinateur et les fichiers qui sont dessus).

En attendant, la connexion internet est toujours opérationnelle sur  l'ATV, puisque je peux aller voir des trailers, par contre dès qu'il  faut utiliser le partage à domicile, plus rien... 

La solution pour retrouver tout ca c'est de fermer et rouvrir itunes sur le pc... 
Ou alors d'aller dans itunes et de faire lire le fichier sur l'ATV...

Maintenant, si je le fait dans l'autre sens, càd si dans itunes je commence à regarder une vidéo, et que clique sur le petit logo pour regarder sur l'ATV, cela fonctionnera impeccable.

Mais c'est peu pratique, ca revient au même que d'utiliser VLC Remote, ( car du coup je prends contrôle d'itunes avec l'iphone quand je suis dans mon lit  )
Dans ce cas autant se faire rembourser l'ATV, à moins qu'il n'ai un vrai problème (matériel peut être?)...
J'ai ce problème en ethernet ou en wifi... d'ailleurs l'occupation réseau en wifi est bien plus faible pour le même fichier (environ 3 fois plus faible) :mouais:

J'aurais raté quelque chose niveau configuration ?
Pour info, j'ai un pc sur windows 7, la dernière version d'iTunes, idem pour l'ATV3 bien sur...
J'ai fait un petit tour pour désactiver les économies d'énergies qui pourraient mettre en veille ma carte réseau et ma clé Wifi, au cas ou... et mon ordinateur ne se met pas en veille, ca c'est sur !
J'ai parcouru un peu les forums d'Apple et même internet en général, je ne retrouve pas de cas similaire... 

Merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème !

Edit: je viens de tester, cela me le fait également en lisant un mp3 au bout de 5 minutes, certes le fichier dure 2h mais quand même...


----------



## sparo (9 Avril 2012)

J'ai exactement le même soucis en fait, lorsque je lance le partage à domicile sa réveille le Mac mais il ce remet en veille quand mêmes qq minute plupard ce qui arrête le film...

Perso j'ai augmenter le temps de mise en veille à 3h et depuis je ne suis plus ennuyer ...


----------



## lsr (9 Avril 2012)

Ok, mais dans mon cas ca arrive également quand j'utilise le PC... donc c'est sur qu'il n'est pas en veille... :/


----------



## Phil 56 (10 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir.

Même soucis ici.
I tunes est installé sur un PC portable tournant sous Vista.
Jusqu'à il y a quelques jours, aucun soucis.
Depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'apple TV (2), j'ai des déconnexions du partage à domicile quand on regarde nos photos via apple TV au bout de la 20-25 ème photo visualisée.

J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé I-tunes : Même problème
J'ai restauré l'apple TV ce soir : même problème.

Je n'avais jamais observé ces déconnexions avant la mise à jour de l'apple TV.

Si quelqu'un a l'info, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance

Phil


----------



## ktophe (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon apple tv quand j'écoute la musique que j'ai dans mon imac. Cela fonctionne, et au bout de quelques titres ça s'arrête et l'apple tv me dit de partager ma bibliothèque alors que c'est déjà le cas. J'éteinds itunes et le relance, et ça remarche. Et ensuite le problème recommence au bout de quelques minutes. C'est pénible. Et cela depuis que j'ai mis à jour l'apple TV. Avant cette mise à jour aucun problème. Je n'ose même pas regarder de film maintenant car ça risque de faire pareil à mon avis, et là ça va être très ennuyeux! 

Je soupsonnais, cette mise à jour car le problème est survenu juste après, maintenant à lire vos messages, je n'ai plus de doutes! J'espère que apple va vite réagir


----------



## gozeur (10 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

je suis confronté au même problème
régulièrement l'apple tv me demande d'activer le partage à domicile alors que c'est déjà fait.


----------



## lsr (10 Avril 2012)

Bon, dans un sens ca me rassure, cela semble être un problème logiciel, et pas spécifique à l'Apple TV 3, espérons qu'Apple sorte une mise à jour très bientôt.... je vais retourner voir les forums d'Apple...


----------



## Phil 56 (10 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous.

Voilà qui me rassure, je ne suis plus seul au monde !!!
Ici, c'est l'apple TV 2.

Par contre, j'ai surfé un peu sur le site Apple pour essayer de leur faire part de mon soucis, et je constate qu'il faut payer 35 euros pour une assistance téléphonique !!!
Ils sont gonflés chez Apple, ils font une mise à jour et ensuite faut payer pour leur dire que ça ne marche pas !

Bonne soirée ...

Phil


----------



## ktophe (11 Avril 2012)

J'espère qu'ils vont vite s'en rendre compte de ce bug car c'est chiant et du coup je ne peux plus regarder de films. Avec la musique c'est chiant, mais avoir une coupure, enfin des coupures pendant un film c'est pas envisageable

Reste à savoir si ça le fait avec toutes les apple tv 2 et 3 ou juste certaines series


----------



## George78 (11 Avril 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon apple tv quand j'écoute la musique que j'ai dans mon imac. Cela fonctionne, et au bout de quelques titres ça s'arrête et l'apple tv me dit de partager ma bibliothèque alors que c'est déjà le cas. J'éteinds itunes et le relance, et ça remarche. Et ensuite le problème recommence au bout de quelques minutes. C'est pénible. Et cela depuis que j'ai mis à jour l'apple TV. Avant cette mise à jour aucun problème. Je n'ose même pas regarder de film maintenant car ça risque de faire pareil à mon avis, et là ça va être très ennuyeux!
> 
> Je soupsonnais, cette mise à jour car le problème est survenu juste après, maintenant à lire vos messages, je n'ai plus de doutes! J'espère que apple va vite réagir



... je crois que c'est simplement ton iMac qui sont met en mode veille et arrête son disque dur.. Si dans tes prefs, tu règles ton économiseur d'énergie sur "Arrêts des disques durs: jamais", tu devrais plus avoir de soucis..


----------



## lsr (11 Avril 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils vont vite s'en rendre compte de ce bug car c'est chiant et du coup je ne peux plus regarder de films. Avec la musique c'est chiant, mais avoir une coupure, enfin des coupures pendant un film c'est pas envisageable
> 
> Reste à savoir si ça le fait avec toutes les apple tv 2 et 3 ou juste certaines series


Ca touche les Apple TV 2 et 3, dès lors que la dernière mise à jour est installée...



George78 a dit:


> ... je crois que c'est simplement ton iMac qui  sont met en mode veille et arrête son disque dur.. Si dans tes prefs, tu  règles ton économiseur d'énergie sur "Arrêts des disques durs: jamais",  tu devrais plus avoir de soucis..


De mon côté j'ai bien vérifié, il n'y a rien qui soit mal paramétré sur mon PC, et de toute manière j'ai ce problème même pendant que j'utilise le PC...


----------



## ktophe (11 Avril 2012)

George78 a dit:


> ... je crois que c'est simplement ton iMac qui sont met en mode veille et arrête son disque dur.. Si dans tes prefs, tu règles ton économiseur d'énergie sur "Arrêts des disques durs: jamais", tu devrais plus avoir de soucis..




Merci pour ton aide mais ce n'est pas ça. J'ai réglé les modes veilles de mon imac correctement pour pas que ça coupe depuis que j'ai l'apple TV 2. J'ai regardé pleins de film depuis mon imac sur l'apple TV et ça a toujours marché. C'est juste après avoir fait la mise à jour de l'apple TV que ça bug. C'est bien cette MAJ qui est en cause et fautive


----------



## jurose06 (11 Avril 2012)

j'ai peut-être trouvé la solution :

je me suis rendu compte que depuis la dernière mise à jour du logiciel de l'apple tv, dans les paramètres généraux, le fuseau horaire était "cupertino".
Je l'ai mis sur "automatique", et depuis çà marche !
je croise les doigts....
cordialement


----------



## ktophe (12 Avril 2012)

jurose06 a dit:


> j'ai peut-être trouvé la solution :
> 
> je me suis rendu compte que depuis la dernière mise à jour du logiciel de l'apple tv, dans les paramètres généraux, le fuseau horaire était "cupertino".
> Je l'ai mis sur "automatique", et depuis çà marche !
> ...


 
Merci du conseil

J'ai vu ça aussi, j'ai mis sur Paris mais ça n'a pas changé grand chose au problème chez moi, je vais revérfier


----------



## lsr (12 Avril 2012)

je test ca également de mon côté... c'était en automatique et ca avait sélectionné Paris, j'ai mis en manuel et en laissant Paris... on va bien voir...


----------



## Sylow (12 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je possede un App TV 2 jailbreaké avec ATV 1.3

Tout fonctionne parfaitement, mais quand j'éteins mon Apple TV, je vois bien le partage et quand je veux accéder a itunes etc ca me emt chargement puis ca tourne en boucle et ca revient a l'acceuil. D'habitude j'arrive directement a mes listes itunes. 
Je peux aller sur internet avec mais pas le partage a domocile...

Savez vous résoudre ce mystere ? 

j'ai essayé d'éteindre le mac mais ca ne change rien


----------



## ktophe (12 Avril 2012)

Et bin malgré que j'avais déjà mis le week end dernier sur paris et que ça ne changeait rien au problème, ce soir j'ai mis sur auto le fuseau horaire, et bin miracle ça marche maintenant! J'ai écouté la musique plusieurs heures avec l'apple tv qui se trouve dans ma bibliothèque iTunes de l'imac sans aucune coupures! Merci Jurose06 pour le tuyau, c'est bien apparemment la solution! Y doit y avoir quand même un bug avec cette MAJ, car je vois pas trop le rapport et comprend pas pourquoi, mais en tous cas ça règle le problème!


----------



## Phil 56 (13 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas essayé le fuseau horaire car je n'avais pas vu les réponses depuis mon dernier post.

J'ai fait un essai en désactivant le pare feu windows et ça fonctionne sans problème. Remise en marche du pare feu et ça recommence à déconnecter.

En cherchant un peu, je sus tombé sur le lien suivant :

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2972?viewlocale=fr_FR

Allez à l'onglet nr 5 pour y lire :

"Si vous avez activé un coupe-feu sur votre routeur ou votre ordinateur,  assurez-vous quil ne bloque pas la communication entre vos ordinateurs.  Le partage à domicile utilise le port TCP 3689 et le port UDP 5353 pour  communiquer avec les bibliothèques iTunes partagées."

Du coup, j'ai ouvert les ports TCP3689 et UDP5353 et depuis ça fonctionne à merveille.

Phil


----------



## ktophe (13 Avril 2012)

Moi je n'ai jamais rien changé au niveau du pare feu de mon imac, avant ça marchait super, depuis la mise à jour de apple TV ça ne marchait plus. En tous cas je vois dans ton lien onglet 5, que un problème d'heure peut faire disfonctionner le partage. Donc le fait de mettre sur apple tv le réglage fuseau horaire sur auto règle bien le problème. C'est pas une coincidence Je confirme, hier soir aucun soucis de coupure après avoir fait ce réglage sur auto.


----------



## Phil 56 (13 Avril 2012)

Ktophe

Je vais régler l'heure aussi au cas où il y aurait une autre mise à jour ! :rateau:

Merci pour les infos en tous cas.

Phil


----------



## ktophe (16 Avril 2012)

Bon en fait ça marche pas non plus avec le fuseau horaire en auto :rallyes:

L'autre jour j'ai cru ça n'a pas coupé, mais la ça recommence quand même je comprends pas...

Je viens d'essayer un autre truc, j'ai mis aussi sur mon imac le réglage du fuseau en auto pour voir. Peut être que par moments elles n'étaient pas synchro. Je verrais bien et vous tiens au courant


----------



## lsr (17 Avril 2012)

De mon côté je l'ai mis en manuel (il était en Auto par défaut) et ca à l'air de tenir !
A confirmer sur la durée...


----------



## ktophe (18 Avril 2012)

En fait, d'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut que l'apple tv et le mac soient synchro et exactement à la même heure. C'est ça qui importe


----------



## pftlyon (26 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,

 Même problème sur mon Apple TV avec iTunes. Il semble que ce soit lié à la mise à jour 5 de l'apple TV. Sur les forums d'Apple beaucoup de personnes se plaignent de ce souci. Apple fera donc certainement une mise à jour pour corriger ce problème.


----------



## lsr (26 Avril 2012)

Salut

As tu essayé de régler le fuseau horaire (en auto, ou non) pour voir ? Apparement ca va mieux lorsqu'on fait ca, ce que disait ktophe plus haut, il faut que le mac (ou le pc) et l'apple tv soit synchro niveau horloge...
Perso j'ai rien touché à mon PC, j'ai juste passé dans l'apple tv le fuseau de auto à manuel (en laissant paris) et c'est tout, ca va mieux depuis !
tiens nous au courant


----------



## davidcaro2 (2 Mai 2012)

Ben je suis pas le seul a avoir ce probleme.

J'ai un ATV3, itunes 10.6.1 et Lion 10.7.3.

Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes auparavant. J'avais un ATV2 sans soucis également.

Chez moi le problème ne vient pas du pare-feu (puisque j'ai rien changé a ma config) , ni de la mise ne veille (ça arrive lorsque j'utilise le mac aussi)

Quand je lis vos post, je me demande si le problème n'est pas apparu après le changement d'heure (Mais je ne suis pas sûr).

J'espère voir une MAJ vite fait, parce que c'est un peu pénible de devoir relancer itunes pour ré-activer le partage a domicile.


----------



## ktophe (3 Mai 2012)

En fait en auto ou pas, sur l'apple tv ou le mac, il y a des coupures quand même. J'ai cru que ça avait réglé le problème mais non. Des fois ça peut marcher des heures sans coupures, mais des fois non.

La seule solution qui règlera le problème sera une mise à jour d'apple


----------



## ktophe (11 Mai 2012)

Voilà normalement le problème est réglé 

http://fr.ubergizmo.com/2012/05/apple-tv-maj-firmware-version-5-0-1/


----------



## ktophe (12 Mai 2012)

Bon en fait la MAJ n'a rien réglé du tout j'ai l'impression que c'est pire  Font chier


----------



## ktophe (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour je voulais savoir si vous aviez toujours des problèmes de coupure de partage à domicile pendant la lecture de la bibliothèque itunes du imac sur l'apple tv? Car moi oui et c'est bien relou

Je compte acheter lundi prochain une time capsule, je pense et surtout espère que cela règlera le problème. Tous mes idevices fonctionnerons sur le réseau wifi airport de la time capsule au lieu de celui de la freebox. Normalement ça sera plus performant.


----------



## lsr (12 Juin 2012)

As-tu fais la manip de régler le fuseau horaire ? soit en auto, soit en le sélectionnant manuellement (l'inverse de ce que tu as maintenant).
c'est ce que j'ai fait, je n'ai fais aucune mise à jour depuis l'achat (à sa sortie) et le weekend dernier je l'ai encore utilisé sans soucis pendant quelques heures!


----------



## ktophe (13 Juin 2012)

lsr a dit:


> As-tu fais la manip de régler le fuseau horaire ? soit en auto, soit en le sélectionnant manuellement (l'inverse de ce que tu as maintenant).
> c'est ce que j'ai fait, je n'ai fais aucune mise à jour depuis l'achat (à sa sortie) et le weekend dernier je l'ai encore utilisé sans soucis pendant quelques heures!


 
Oui j'ai essayé les fuseaux horaires, en auto, sur Paris, rien y fait.

C'est quelle apple TV que tu as? La 2 ou 3? Si c'est la 2 que tu as c'est normal que tu n'es pas le problème car si tu n'as fait aucune mise à jour la deux n'avait pas le dernier os de serie.

Sinon je me suis fait un réseau personnel wifi avec la time capsule, tous mes idevices sont en wifi sur ce réseau time capsule. L'imac, l'apple tv, l'iphone et l'ipad. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire un long essai je ne sais donc pas encore si le problème de coupure est réglé.

Par contre tout mon équipement Sony (lecteur bluray, TV led, PS3) est branché sur la time capsule en ethernet car bizarrement je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner tous les appareils Sony avec la time capsule. Mais au fond ce n'est pas grave car ils sont à côté de la time capsule.


----------



## lsr (13 Juin 2012)

Non j'ai la version 3, par contre il me semble qu'une des mises à jour réglait ce problème non ?


----------



## ktophe (14 Juin 2012)

lsr a dit:


> Non j'ai la version 3, par contre il me semble qu'une des mises à jour réglait ce problème non ?


 
Bin c'est ce que je pensais, mais la mise a jour n'a rien réglé du tout


----------



## lsr (14 Juin 2012)

Par contre la différence c'est que j'utilise un PC et non un mac, je sais pas si ca peut avoir son importance...

Et effectivement, la mise à jour n'a rien réglé du tout, d'autres personnes ont ce soucis: https://discussions.apple.com/message/18637445#18637445


----------



## ktophe (15 Juin 2012)

Pour moi je crois que le problème est réglé 

Solution: Time capsule

J'ai désactivé le wifi de la freebox, mis en mode routeur. J'ai branché sur la freebox une time capsule en mode pont. Crée un réseau personnel. L'imac, l'iphone, l'ipad et l'apple TV communique avec la time capsule en wifi (plus performant que celui de la freebox et aussi bi-bande simultanée). Mon lecteur Bluray Sony, ma tv led Sony et ma ps3 sont eux branché en ethernet sur la time capsule.

Hier j'ai fais tourner sur l'apple tv ma musique itune qui se trouve dans l'imac pendant environ 4h sans aucune coupures. Je croise les doigts mais ça à l'air de marcher maintenant.

Ca doit fonctionner aussi avec l'airport extreme qui au final est la même chose que la time capsule mais sans disque dur


----------



## ktophe (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Je viens d'avoir une idée. Pour les personnes qui ont des problèmes de coupures et qui ne comptent pas acheter comme moi une time capsule ou airport extreme, avez vous essayé plutôt de vous servir de "air play" à partir de itunes via l'apple tv? J'ai l'impression que comme ça ça doit mieux fonctionner.


----------



## lsr (28 Juin 2012)

C'est ce que je faisais au début, ca fonctionne très bien mais c'est peu pratique, devoir retourner sur le PC/MAC pour lancer l'épisode suivant de sa série préféré 
Ou alors avec un iphone/ipad, on peut peut être contrôler itunes pour faire la même chose...
Mais l'Apple TV et sa petite télécommande est bien plus pratique, ce serait dommage de ne pas pouvoir s'en servir à 100% de ses capacités !


----------



## ktophe (28 Juin 2012)

Avec la télécommande iPad ou iPhone tu as toute ta bibliothèque iTune sur l'écran de ton iPad ou iPhone. C'est vraiment pas mal. Et tu contrôle ton Mac ou pc a distance quand tu es bien assis devant ta Tv


----------

